# Almogia having problems now?



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Guys, anybody heard anything about this whole 'dodgy mayor' stuff happening in Almogia? (you know the stories - where buildings have been given the go ahead licensed etc etc then the mayor has been arrested and the subsequent buildings have been pulled down.....)

This is where we are looking at a specific property 

I just heard this on the grapevine tonight so am hoping it is not true...... :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> Guys, anybody heard anything about this whole 'dodgy mayor' stuff happening in Almogia? (you know the stories - where buildings have been given the go ahead licensed etc etc then the mayor has been arrested and the subsequent buildings have been pulled down.....)
> 
> This is where we are looking at a specific property
> 
> I just heard this on the grapevine tonight so am hoping it is not true...... :confused2:


If in doubt, dont do it! But see if you can find out more, either thru the agent , the owners, the abogado, the internet, here?? someone may well know more about it???...... but be cautious and look out for irregularities in what's said - desperate people, desperate times. A tell-tale sign is if the property is a bit too cheap??!!?

Heres a copy of the post on here with some warnings, it may help, but continue to find out more

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...38110-buying-property-spain-golden-rules.html

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Where's Almogia ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Where's Almogia ?


I think its up near the Málaga resevoir and El Chorro ???

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ Its not an area thats known for illegal builds, but always double check

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Jo, my brother in law lives in Benalmadena & just heard a rumour so gonna start digging tomorrow. I'm hoping it's not true as this property is quite unique. I have a feeling the finca itself will be fine as appears to be old but maybe the extra buildings around it would be under scrutiny if this is the case...

If anyone hears anything please post - thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its quite a common problem for permissions to be given to build storehouses on land. NOTHOUSES etc, storehouses! What may happen then is developers, owners can "get carried away" either intentionally, thru ignorance, lack of knowledge, misinformation or downright belligerence and build a beautiful four bed villa with pool etc!!! This is an illegal build and in some cases the whole place can be knocked down alth the "storehouse" dimensions will be left to stand

Jo xxxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes know what you mean, what concerns me is that this is a kennels with a finca on site, whereas I think the finca is prob ok, the kennels are only 5yrs old. They got licences etc for the build and running of them but who's to say if these are 'legal' after everything that has been happening elsewhere


----------

